# Staff Sgt. Wyatt A. Goldsmith, 1st SFG



## DA SWO (Jul 17, 2011)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom*.*
                Staff Sgt. Wyatt A. Goldsmith, 28, of Colville, Wash., died July 15 at Camp Bastion Hospital*,* Afghanistan of injuries suffered July 15 when insurgents attacked his unit with rocket-propelled grenade fire in Helmand province, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to 3rd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group, Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash.
                For more information, the media may contact the Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at 910-689-6187.


----------



## tova (Jul 17, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Muppet (Jul 17, 2011)

R.I.P. warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/July/110717-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 17, 2011) – Staff Sergeant Wyatt A. Goldsmith, 28, of Colville, Wash., died July 15, 2011 in Helmand province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered after enemy forces engaged his unit.
Goldsmith was assigned to Company A, 3rd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne), Joint Base Lewis-McChord, Wash. and was deployed in support of Operation Enduring Freedom-Afghanistan. This was Goldsmith's 3rd deployment in support of Overseas Contingency Operations.
Born in Redmond, Wash. on September 21, 1982, Goldsmith entered the U.S. Army in June 2004 as a Special Forces recruit.
In October 2004, upon completion of basic training, advanced individual training and the basic airborne course at Fort Benning, Ga. he was assigned to the 1st Special Warfare Training Group (Airborne) at Fort Bragg, N.C. Goldsmith attended Special Forces Assessment and Selection in 2005 and was selected to continue his training as medical sergeant in the Special Forces Qualification Course.

After graduating from the Special Forces Qualification Course in 2008, Staff Sgt. Goldsmith was assigned to 3rd Bn, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) Joint Base Lewis-McChord as a Special Forces medical sergeant.
Goldsmith’s military education includes the Special Forces Medical Sergeant Course, Military Freefall Parachutist Course, Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape Course, Basic Airborne Course, Advanced Leaders Course, and the Warrior Leader Course.
His awards include Bronze Star Medal with "V" Device, Purple Heart, Army Commendation Medal (2nd Award), Army Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghan Campaign Medal with one campaign star, Iraqi Campaign Medal with two campaign stars, Global War on Terrorism Medal, Non-Commissioned Officer Professional Development Ribbon, Army Service Ribbon, NATO Medal, Parachutist Badge, Military Freefall Parachutist Badge, Special Forces Tab and Combat Infantryman Badge.
He was posthumously awarded the Bronze Star Medal, Purple Heart, and the Meritorious Service Medal.

He is survived by his parents John and Lorie Goldsmith of Colville, Wash. and his sister Nicole.
For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-643-8438 or after duty hours at 910-429-4165.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 17, 2011)

RIP SSG Wyatt A. Goldsmith — De Oppresso Liber

BTW: SSG Goldsmith's parents John & Lorie Goldsmith, both retired from King County Sheriff's Department. I knew served there with both of them there.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 17, 2011)

RIP...


----------



## dknob (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP SSG.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 18, 2011)

All over the news here.  Been to his hometown many times.

RIP SSG Goldsmith.

LL


----------



## JBS (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Dame (Jul 18, 2011)

Rest in peace, SSG.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP, SSG.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP SSG


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Jul 18, 2011)

Rest easy Brother.


----------



## Servimus (Jul 18, 2011)

RIP


----------



## BearW (Jul 18, 2011)

Rest easy, Black Devil.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 18, 2011)

R.I.P Warrior


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Warrior.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 19, 2011)

I met him at the SFA Chapter a couple of times.

RIP my Brother Medic, rest easy.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 19, 2011)

RIP Brother. Blue skies, and fair winds.


----------

